

Supreme Court wary of unlimited cellphone searches - lvevjo
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/supreme-court-wary-of-unlimited-cellphone-searches/

======
lvevjo
A problem here is that the Supreme Court is, by its nature, not very tech-
savvy. FTA:

The justices expressed varying levels of sophistication about cellphones.
Chief Justice John Roberts, Justice Sonia Sotomayor, Kagan and Alito seemed
most comfortable talking about the technology. They are, perhaps not
coincidentally, the four youngest justices.

On the other hand, 75-year-old Justice Stephen Breyer, who is given to self-
deprecation on the bench, gamely tried to engage the Justice Department's
Dreeben in a discussion about encryption technology. "I don't know what kind
of phone you have, Justice Breyer," Dreeben said.

Breyer replied: "I don't either because I can never get into it because of the
password."

